# How do you set up a Golf Society in the UK?



## 4irons (Jul 26, 2021)

How do you set up a Golf Society in the UK? 

I can't find any guidance on England Golf. I see the old EGU would charge a fee and you would need 20+ playing members registered officially.

Any advice/guidance/links to registering a society in the UK would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2021)

Why do you need to "register" a golf society??


----------



## 4irons (Jul 26, 2021)

So it is recognized by England Golf and recognised and accepted as a society by courses in the country, and also to get discounts on online shops etc.

Has anyone used this website?

https://societygolfing.co.uk/index.html


----------



## LincolnShep (Jul 26, 2021)

I've never heard of any kind of registration scheme for golf societies.  What makes you think that EG maintain a register?


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 26, 2021)

Our society has been going for over twenty five years and we have never even thought about registering it.


----------



## 4irons (Jul 26, 2021)

Ok thanks for the responses guys! Out of interest how many members do yours have? And how has it worked with getting booked in at clubs - I guess they've never asked for a registration number?

Also - any general advice about setting up a new society?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2021)

How you start a society.....
You find a few like minded friends and decide where you want to play as a group. You give your newly formed group a name, and you are now a society. You book your chosen course under your new society name.
You & your like minded friends invite other friends along, and soon your society grows in numbers.
If some of you have official handicaps, great. You play off those. If others don't have official handicaps, then you have to trust them to be honest about their abilities and award them handicaps based on that. After a few meetings you will discover who, and more importantly who wasn't being honest, and you can adjust accordingly. One of the biggest, if not THE biggest arguments you will have within a society is handicaps!!
There is no national register of society's, and the most discount I ever received as an organiser was a free place every now and then.


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2021)

4irons said:



			Ok thanks for the responses guys! Out of interest how many members do yours have? And how has it worked with getting booked in at clubs - I guess they've never asked for a registration number?

Also - any general advice about setting up a new society? 

Click to expand...


The only number a course will ask for when you book a society day is your credit card number for the deposit 

Good luck with it


----------



## IanM (Jul 26, 2021)

Years ago (late 80s) you could register a Soc with the EGU.  I was on the committee of a work based Society and we wondered if it was worth it.  We didn't bother in the end.  In the next 15 years I was involved, never were we asked if were were affiliated, never were we refused a fixture and never did we reconsider the decision.

It can be as formal or competitive as the membership wants.  From the clubs perspective it is a  group booking.  Hopefully plenty will show up and spend lots of money in the bar and pro shop!  (and not damage the course too badly!)

There's lots of stuff if you google "how to set up a society"


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 26, 2021)

There was a time when clubs asked/informed  societies that all members must have a minimum handicap level as many clubs insisted on something like a 24 handicap to play on the course. With handicaps now at 54+ for most clubs it is probably just about the money now.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2021)

Just a couple of tips....

Most golf clubs websites will show what packages are available for Societies.... they are usually under the "visitors" tab but not always.
Once you have decided on a course, check what packages are available. Some are 18 holes with meal, others are 36 holes with a meal in between and evening meal etc.
Check the golf club for availability. Some clubs have specific days for visiting societies, and a lot of the more popular venues can be booked months and months in advance.
Don't be too ambitious with numbers. I have been caught out before. You might get 50 people say they want to attend but once the day gets closer, watch them drop like flies.
Keep the club fully up to date with numbers etc. I don't mean contact them every time one person drops out, but it's worth mentioning to them should you get a significant fall in attendees.
*Always* contact them at least *two days* before the event with a final head count. Failure to do this will see you likely being charged for the no shows too, so keep your wits about you.


----------



## LincolnShep (Jul 27, 2021)

Biggest tip I can offer is get money up front; and make sure people know that they're not in until they've paid.


----------



## IanM (Jul 27, 2021)

LincolnShep said:



			Biggest tip I can offer is get money up front; and make sure people know that they're not in until they've paid.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, As an organiser.... if it becomes a pain, change your process!


----------



## 4irons (Aug 2, 2021)

thanks for the responses all, much appreciated!


----------

